# R.I.P Nani 2009- aug 1 2011



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 10, 2011)

I lost my baby girl Nani on Aug 1. I left the home for a lil bit had her in front of this ac cause she was hot and that was the first thing i thought bout was putting her there hoping she was gonna b ok and i came home saw her laying down and thought she was just sleeping my mother in law was like "I was just playing with her she was just fine she was sniffing around and hopping" and my fiance friend was like "She was just moving around a hour ago" and i reach into the cage only to find her stiff and i fell into crying and ran off the the bedroom only to sit and cry for bout 3 hours after the first hour i went out into the living room wraped her in a blanket and went back into the room to cry and tell her to stop playing dead to just wake up our dog roxy came in the room and licked her as if she was waiting for her to start jumping i miss my baby girl so much. I showed her in shows and yea she may have never won first place she will always b my first place bunny in my heart, Mommy miss u nani


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 11, 2011)

:heartbeat: So sorry for your loss 

ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost Nani.

She was Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free Sweet One at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 11, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your little Nani. Rest in peace little girl and binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry you lost your little girl. Hugs


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks everyone its nice to see some people who understand wat it feels like my fiance thinks im crazy cause wen i leave i see where we burried her and i always say hi and bye to her thinking mayb she will b waiting at the door step for me to let her in


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

:rip: Nani.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm soo sorry about Nani. I lost my dearly loved holland lop in April, and still get very emotional when I walk past the spot where I buried her. With how much you loved her, I know she knows that, and loves you too. I bet up there at the rainbow bridge, she just wants you to cheer up, and is happy she had such a caring owner. Nani was an adorable bunny! ( I must say I love how you dressed her up too!)

Binky free little Nani, and say hi to my bunnies up there for me! Show them some cool tricks while you're at it!


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Bunnylova lol she hated them jackets she always gave me dirty looks but she was sooo cute i burried her wit them lol even tho i kno she hated them i miss her i keep thinking well mayb if i surround myself wit rabbits ill b ok but everytime someone post on this is start crying cause i miss my baby girl


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep, I can't say my bunny Jelly loved her sweaters either. But she put up with it ( and glared at me...) I think I only ever got one picture where she made a happy face while wearing one. lol

Its understandable to be very upset about your bunny. The little neighbor kids by my house made me cards saying sorry I lost Jelly. Though for several days I thought I was finally 'past it' ( crying constantly) That was it and I had a nice long sob. I get choked up just thinking about her sometimes.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 14, 2011)

i CRIED FOR HER THE OTHER NIGHT AGAIN AND I TOLD MY FIANCE I MISSED HER LOPPY EARS HER BIG EYES AND HE SAID WE WOULD GET ME ANOTHER LOP


----------

